# High elf Rumours



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

As there is no thread for this I thought I make. Here's what I got.


So now that we know Tau are officially next, we can look back to the release orders we have seen for some time now, and wonder... Are High Elves next? Also there is a little Eldar bit towards the end.......


From the sounds of things, yes, and I have even heard that people are saying there is a hint to it in the new White Dwarf, although I have not yet verified it. So check out the High Elf rumors for Warhammer Fantasy.


This was put together by Kroothawk over on Dakka Dakka, so the huge thanks from the community to him for collating all this information.

Ozguard Battlehammer over at Bugman's Forum wrote:
I won't say how I know but I can say that the next army book will be High Elves.

They have a number of new things.

Flying Phoenix's (Frost and Fire) that can drop flame templates on units they fly over. Gets abilities based on what is roled on winds of magic

Great Eagle towing chariots (Which can have bolt throwers on them)

New Highmage of Hoeth (Swordsmaster/mage) Gets every signature from all 8 lores.

Everqueen

Silver Helms as Core

Martial Prowess across the board

Archer units with magical bows

Swordsmasters get a parry save vs shooting

New Shadow Warrior Models

The White Dwarf battle report is vs Ogres.

I'm not sure how many of you are interested in High Elves, but I thought I'd share what I know.

More rumours on High Elves, collected from Spanish forums by Nopuiiidorl over at Warseer:
Hi there.

Indeed, in spanish forums people are discussing a huge pack of rumors since a couple of weeks ago. Belannaer may return. There will be new model to Imrik in a huge dragon (Caledor Dragon?), according to rumors.

Hastings' flying chariot do exist, but may not be pulled by eagles.

There will be a shrine/anvil (similar tu lumynarch/hurricanum) of two known elven gods. Some buffs could be magical attacks/flaming attacks/ASF.

Dragon MC will be modelled taking Thaindon's dragon as inspiration (that elf dragon rider from the 3rd edition). Like current HE plastic dragon (which takes inspiration from a very old GW dragon).

Do not expect to see spears/LSG core units in may. The rumor holds truth, but that belongs to a further miniature wave. "Silver boys" coming later on too.

ASF will be lost as rule armywide (Harry said that alredy). This would mean a slight point decrease on miniatures.

A less likely rumor talks that there will be a "Caledor dragon", apart from current dragons.

SMs may have a path-choice attacks (+1 to hit/KB/ward save...), lions being slightly more focused in monster-killing; lion pelt would protect also in CC.

Apparently there will be new miniatures for Teclis and another "plastic mage (Belannaer we hope)".

Plus: intrigues at court coming back (maybe different from 6ed), no valor of ages (probably changed into a new rule). There will be a new racial rule shared by all elves (we are discussing if this could be something related to elven swiftness).

There will be more core units (probably four or five slots), and more rare slots (probably three to five slots).

Cruddace was not the HE designer, and a team would be working in all three elven races at once.

Remember, all this are just rumors. Source wants to be anonyme.

75hastings69 wrote:
I did report another plastic Mage some time ago so ill happily confirm that

Best_Pone over at Warseer wrote:
I can confirm the flying chariot. It looks like a tiny boat with wings, and is pulled by a single giant eagle. It looks kind of silly in my opinion, but not much that can be done about that.

As for the phoenix, it can be made up either as a fire phoenix or an ice phoenix. This one at least look pretty cool (or hot, depending on the option you choose I guess )

Best_Pone over at Warseer wrote:
Both of these will be plastic kits:
- A unit of lasses that look to be using bows formed from water. They're something to do with Avalon?
- A unit wielding bows and swords, with face-covering helms. I understand these to be called Shadow Soldiers or something to that effect.

Stromez Grom wrote:
I can confirm that I`ve heard those rumours before... The first time, I thought my source was kidding me... but now... It could be possible.
I can confirm that we may get a new plastic infantry kit (10). I was doubting between Baumgant rumour (SM,A,SG), and new shadow warriors/maiden guard.
Also there`s a phoenix on the way but not a superphoenix. It's a part of a shrine. I can confirm there is a huge dragon on the way but maybe not yet.

From an anonymous email to Darnok over at Warseer:
Every 3-4 months, as an independent retailer, we get a list of items that must be stocked. These are changed in advanced so we don't order old stock, and to give us a change to sell off old stock before new items turn up. The last one in about October / November added a few basic Marine items but dropped Tau Battlesuits, which would tie in with concepts of new battlesuits and new Tau for Spring / Easter.

Yesterday I got the new list, which had a lot of changes in the Fantasy sections. I no longer have to stock High Elves Spearmen, Wood Elves, Bret Knights or Dwarf Warriors. It can therefore be reasonably speculated that these core troop choices will be relaunched in the next 6 - 8 months. The only change in 40k was I no longer have to stock any Eldar (not even DA or Guardians).

I know its not radical or ground breaking and gives no specific dates, but the Bret / Wood /Dwarf news I think is a bit new.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> Are High Elves next?


Yep, it's been confirmed a few times in different places, yes after Tau it's High Elves



revilo44 said:


> I know its not radical or ground breaking and gives no specific dates, but the Bret / Wood /Dwarf news I think is a bit new.


none of these will make an appearance in the near future


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

Here is something for you:











Just found this. So they are definitely coming up next.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

*High Elf Rumors/Picture*

I put this in a new high elf thread but figured it deserved its own:









So they are coming next after all. With some models that are awesomesauce.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

I am so excited for this. I'll probably end up with more Fantasy games soon, and those Phoenixes look badass.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Phoenixes!! HOLY HELL!

Need that kit. Don't play Elves, never will play them but I NEED THAT KIT!


LotN


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

How does one rider a phoenix exactly? I would think your nuts would go from raw to roasted rather quickly. 

Anyway so theres the double monster/warmachine kit for the HE's revealed. The alt looks like some sort of snow type bird. Phoenix looks great, the other not so much. I wonder what else will be for them, that chariot seems to have dragon wings on it for example.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Dragon Armour, immunity to all flaming attacks and breath weapons (till it was edited in 8th)


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Is it just me who was spotted the wingedchariot at the bottom of the immage?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Charandris said:


> Is it just me who was spotted the wingedchariot at the bottom of the immage?


Nope not just you:



Jacobite said:


> I wonder what else will be for them, that chariot seems to have dragon wings on it for example.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Well that confirms a whole bunch of stuff. High Elves in May it is!


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> How does one rider a phoenix exactly? I would think your nuts would go from raw to roasted rather quickly.
> 
> Anyway so theres the double monster/warmachine kit for the HE's revealed. The alt looks like some sort of snow type bird. Phoenix looks great, the other not so much. I wonder what else will be for them, that chariot seems to have dragon wings on it for example.


Ouchies. There's supposed to be a 'frost phoenix' or somesuch in May, so balls may go from raw to frozen as fast as they roast.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Septok said:


> Ouchies. There's supposed to be a 'frost phoenix' or somesuch in May, so balls may go from raw to frozen as fast as they roast.


Thats bound to generate some cracking.

Ouch.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Wonder if they'll do a thunder bird and we can have pokemon themed High Elves? hahaha....


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

The latest (claimed) leaks imply:

GENERAL SPECIAL RULES:
-NO ASF or Valor as we know it today.
-Elven Dexterity: units with this rule can use parry save when wielding any weapon, even if mounted (some units may use it against shooting or even if mounted).
-Special rule for rolling an additional dice on chase an remove the lowest result (or four dice removing two lowest dices to swift stride).
-Intrigue at court: there are chances that the general may somehow help, depending on region/power chosen it benefits some units.

SPECIAL RULES ON WEAPONRY:
-Elven Weapons: no penalties on two-handed or moving&shooting (there may exist extra bonus on elite units, Maidenguard were mentioned). 
-Ithilmar armor: no penalties when moving, +1AS on heavy armor (only on elite units).
-Dragon Armor: 3+ armor save against flaming attacks.
-Lion Pelt: Can also be used in CC.

MAGIC SPECIAL RULES:
-Elven Mages: +1 to dispel and can repeat channelings.
-High Magic: More powerful spells and representing the 8 lores of magic. It is said that there is one that gives life back to a dead character and other one specific against Chaos and "Bad" armies. They will be the most powerful sorcerers until Lizards get renewed after summer. Some rules will be shared with them.

SPECIFIC RULES ON UNITS:
-Martial Prowess: Elves fight and shoot with a extra rank (not specified, but this could be armywide).
-Spears and LSG: heavy armor and shield option.
-Archers: Light Armor.
-SHs: Heavy armor. Cheaper.
-Ellyrian Reavers: Same.
-Tiranoc-Chariot: Same, cheaper.
-SMs: Parry save against shooting, Swords of Hoeth, Paths fighting.
-White Lions: Lumber Axes, Stubborn, Forest Stride.
-Phoenix Guard: Know their destiny (unbreakable), Magic Resistance, Ward Save. (maybe something about flaming attacks).
-SWs: Stalkers (?), Night Warriors (?).
-DPs: Caledor Proudness, all the rest remains the same.
-Lion Chariot: Same, cheaper.
-Flying Chariot: RBT on top of it, crew with elven weapons.
-RBT: cheaper, better.
-Dragons: Will of the Dragon (mix of 5ed. rule plus communion with rider that makes them share some rules). Super Dragon (Caledor Dragon?) may be wizard too.
-Phoenix: May be consecrated to Asuryan or another God (Phoenix alone or in a shrine?)
-Fire Dragons (MC): same as dragon princes, beast mounted is better than eagle but worse than a hypogryphe. Fly, 1+AS. Rare.
-Maiden Guard: Avelorn Mirror (?), Deadly in CC (?) (Translator says: I think no one knows what they'd do. I thought they would not exist, thought this was a wishlist... Maybe it's just a unit upgrade after all...).
-Warrior-mage (different from dragon-mage): Hoeth disciplines, fighting magic (guy was convinced one of them would be Belannaer).


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Ah, this has me totally pumped. All my favourites seem to be coming out at once.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

If that bit about a Swordsman/Mage Hero is true I'm gonna have to rethink my army plans.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

The other day i picked up to read the old WD with the Island of Blood release, and i am normally a bad boy collector, and i'll get a Skaven Army, however i fell in love with High Elves and i also read the High Elves WD edition, and now we are getting a High Elves release, well i have already begun formulating my High Elves Army and this is pretty peachy, so looking forward to getting some stuff to complement Island of Blood models.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Right from faeit 


There are a few rumours from warseer though that have popped up, and here they are.
Here is the new stuff, all from Warseer
via Gloryfan1
Swordmasters retain ASF (or similar) and move to Rare
New Helf unit in core with GW


via TheRaven on Warseer (originally posted by Maelstrom on Ulthuan.net)
Some new rumors form a the Spanish site on Ulthuan.net. Maelström, the guy who bring rumours that has been proved true —such as phoenixes—, brought this morning —Spanish time— some new rumours. A lot of salt on them nevertheless, more than usually.

- Plastic huge Treeman —also can be used by WE—. It's been done since two years ago. It was thought only for WE but has been put into this wave for HE because of the lack of ideas.

- Plastic Maidenguard-Avelorn. They share with Shadow Warriors: heavy armor, shiled, spear-halberd as in LOTR, great weapon and magic bows. Bodies for male and female. Shadow Warriors wear helms and cloaks and they are scouts.

- Monstruous Infantry, ¿Elementales? from Changing Islands. Options for all four elements. Maelström says this is the first time he hears about that. He's also received an email talking about MC with eagles.

- Griffon/monster, Eltharion.

- Blister Finecast: Alarielle, Teclis, Alith Anar, Belennaer.

- Blister Plastic: Warrior wizard from Hoeth, heroe on foot with lion cloak.

- New Batallion Box: more expensive: 10 shadow warriors/maiden, 20 spears, bolthrowe or however it's said in English and 8 silver helms.

- No new model for Imrik and no drakes MC. Dragons can be placed as rare 1-3

Edit there is also 
via Tancred II von Quenelles on Warseer
I got info, that Empire Knights, archers and militia are removed from our indi store list, as well as common goblins. In a few dayys I ll be able to tell more - Any guess, why GW removes plastic sets, some are relatively fresh?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

When I saw the title, I swear it said High Elf Humor


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Insanity:I did have to look the title twice lo

More leks so What unit is may go where
But these are rumours 

Core :
Spearmen
Archers
Lothern Sea Guard
Silver Helms
Tiranoc Chariot
Shadow Warriors

Special :
Ellyrian Reavers
Chrace Chariot
White Lions
Dragon Princes (Horse)
Great Eagles
Swordmasters
Bolt Thrower

Rare :
Dragon Princes (monstruous)
Phoenix Guard
Phoenix
Saphery Chariot

New Models:
- Saphery Chariot (flying chariot)
- Drake Riders (dragon princes)
- Shadow Warriors
- Phoenix
- Guard of Avelorn (maiden guard or similar, not confirmed yet maybe extra option if you take Alarielle as well as 5th edition book)
You might also like:
Empire Codex Release
Guardians of the Covenant: First DV Model WIP
Some Words from the Latest White Dwarf
The Banewolf


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

new high elf pics 
http://pinsofwar.com/high-elves-leak-2/


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dam you beat me.well Here are the pictures if cant get the site 

















http://zweischneid.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/hehero1
.jpg


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The phoenix things and the flying chariot look bloody awful, other than that not too bad.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Defiantely feel like they've ran out of idea for what to do with High Elves as theres absolutely nothing that screams 'buy me' with any of these.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hot damn, want some Maiden Guard...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Really? I think they're some of the best. If anything I'm less fond of the new character models. The 3rd one down I think seems like confirmation of this Hoeth Warrior/Mage character.


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I like the Phoenixes, and the new chariot looks okay, the maiden guard and Shadow Warriors look bomb though :grin:.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I still have some of the old Maiden Guard. These ones look much nicer.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

These appeared last night http://battlereporter.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/new-high-elf-miniatures.html most have been seen but couple of new ones

New shadow warriors, (who look like the 6th ed rather than the awful current ones, rather strange arm poses though)

What looks to be a Lothern Seaguard special banner bearer and a close up on the eagle chariot

Have to these look better than the last lot of HE releases which I still hate like the phoenix guards and White lions 

The Phoenix look good until there is a rider on there

don't like the eagle chariot 

Really like the Maiden guard glad they are returning, guessing they are going to be the super archery unit in special


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Really quite incredibly turned off by all of it :/ the Deaguard BSB looks pretty co.ol but i wont be buying one


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

And in the words of the budweiser marketing department:

'Ere we go.

Those high elves are verrrry exciting and are going to make me put down the warriors for a bit. Phoenixes look especially amazing.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The only thing i like out of any of it is the Helmet for the geezer riding the Phoenix.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

More pictures from high elfs but I'm still not liking thrm that much


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

High Elves are just around the corner and today we have the list of what will be released and how much it will cost your wallet. Of course these are going to be up for pre-orders April 27th to be released May 4th.

These are in USD

via Oliver from the Faeit 212 inbox
Warhammer: High Elves (English) - $49.50
Uniforms & Heraldry of the High Elves (English) - $33.00
High Elves Flamespyre Phoenix - $60.00
High Elves Lothern Skycutter - $60.00
High Elves Shadow Warriors - $50.00
High Elves Loremaster of Hoeth - $20.00
Alarielle the Radiant - $19.25
Handmaiden of the Everqueen - $16.00
High Elves Chracian Shields Upgrade Pack - $18.00
High Elves Battalion - $120.00
WBM: High Elves (English) - Magic Cards. - $6.00


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmm so lets work the english prices these are geustimates based on the above america prices based on regular GW prices and the above info

Army book will be £30
Pheonix and sky cutter should be about £35
Shadow Warriors/ Maiden guard £30 (For 10 I guess - But that's really expensive for titchy elves! I thought forsaken were pricey but these guys are close to 2/3 their size)
Loremaster £12
Allerialle £18
Handmaiden £15
Shields £10
Battalion £75 (If you are a new HE buy a couple of IoB sets probably a better starter)

Magic £3


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just saw this on faeit 

The rumors here are say that these rules/information come directly from the latest upcoming White Dwarf regarding High Elves. So fans, this is a long list of information from 4 different sources out there.


Please remember that these are still considered to be rumors, until the product is in hand.

via HERO's Gaming Blog
Straight from the WD it seems..

Source #1 - Source says from the WD
Some rumours for you all.

New Sea Guard character type. Can ride flying chariot
Hoeth Loremaster is a Lord choice and is L2 mage that knows all signature spells from battle magic.
Phoenix gets buffs based on winds of magic. If it dies, comes back on a roll of a 6
Reavers and Silverhelms core
Bolt throwers are rare
High Elf lore attribute "Shield of Saphery" grants 6+ ward save, if you have a 6+ ward save already it increase by +1
White Lions and Swordmasters still have ASF...
Phoenix can be ridden or unridden. Flame Phoenix is anointed of Asuuryan, Frost is anointed of Caradryan
Sisters of Averlorn, magic bows.

Source #2
I have contacts that have confirmed 2 things for me
A. Lord level lordmaster is in the game in some capacity(knowign 1 of each lore which is sig)
L2 wizard high elf hero stats but 3 wounds.

B. Looks like ASF is staying contary to all rumours, however whether it is speed of asuryan style with great weapon im yet to find out, however i highly doubt it and think it will flick to initiative order rather than asl. Looks like great weapons in initiative order. Also new rule partial prowess across the entire army!

C. Lothern Sky cutter chariots are the new chariot pulled by a swift feather rock! Eagle eye bolt thrower on back (possibly an upgrade)
can be a character mount for new character Lothern sea helm which is the guys you have seen with bsb in rumour sections. This guy can alos be on foot and or armed with trident.

D. Sisters of averlorn are rare choice with magical bows using wytch fire.

E. High elf core will be reavers and silver helms and high elf militia(i dont know details of this)

F. Sms and Dps WLs(characian hunters) same stats have no idea if they have extra armour or not yet.

G. Flame Spire Phoenix does a slash attack, wake of fire (like abomb it can get back up), soem type of ward, attune to magic rule.

H. Lion chariots same stats will be stubborn.

I. Shadow warriors plastic kit sold in 10s.

J. Anointed of Asuryan is character that can ride phoenix.

K. Banner of world dargon possible without bsb though i dont know what it does.

L. Sms 6+ ward possibly only vs shooting

M. RBT still in rare

N. Everqueen has an upgrade or a second character is called her hand maiden appears to be a body guard

O. High magics

Lore attribute you gain +1 to ward saves

signatures *2
Soul quench 8+16+ 18 inch
2d6/4d6 s4 magic missiles
Drain Magic is an augment and hex 7+ remians in play (not sure on details)

Spell 1 Apothesis 5+
single model 18inch
recovers a wound or boosted 12+D3 wounds

Spell no? Hand of glory5+/10+
Increases ws,bs,i,m by 1 or d3

Sorry thats all i have
Thats all I have guys hope that helps confirm or dispel some rumours, watch this space if you want the truth.


Source #3
FACTS:
1) High Magic Lore attribute is 6+ ward save on friendly units if you cast a spell on them. If your already have a ward save, this gets better by 1 point.
2) Stubborn Lion Chariots.
3) Frost and Fire phoenixes can go alone. BUT frost phoenix can only be ridden by Caradryan and fire phoenix by the Anointed of Asuryan.
4) Loremaster of hoeth is L2 Lord option with WS6 W3 A3. Knows all signatures from rulebook.
5) New Lothern Sea Guard hero character. He can ride a flying boat.
6) New Lord option: Anointed of Asuryan. He can ride a fire phoenix.
7) Silver Helms go core.
Sisters of Avelorn will have magic bows (but we do not know if any other bonuses)
9) Three army rules: Speed of Asuryan, Valor of Ages, Martial Prowess. We do not know yet if they remain the same or they have changed (apparently the latter option).
10) Flying boat name is Skycutter. LSG hero can be built on foot or as a crewmember from the Skycutter sprue. Phoenixes' names are: flamespyre/frostheart; Anointed of Asuryan and plastic Caradryan can be built either mounted or on foot from plastic sprues of phoenixes
11) Deductions: Phoenixes WON'T be MC, for they go either alone or are a hero mount. You may expect heros from other regions (avelorn, caledor, chrace)

All those things can be already considered facts, AND they are today's leaks all of them.


Source #4
New Range Items

Warhammer: High Elves
· 96 page full-colour, hardback Warhammer armies book written by Matt Ward.
Not Matt ward It may be okey as he is staying away from 40k


High Elves Flamespyre Phoenix/ Frostheart Phoenix
· This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either a Flamespyre Phoenix or a Frostheart Phoenix, two completely new monster miniatures for Warhammer, along with two mighty warriors of renown that can ride them.

High Elves Lothern Skycutter
· This completely new flying chariot is a multipart plastic kit that can be assembled in one of three different ways. Either as a flying chariot drawn by Swiftfeather Roc, upgraded to include an Eagle Eye Bolt Thrower or a mount for a Sea Helm a new High Elf Hero.

High Elves Shadow Warriors/Sisters of Avelorn
· This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either ten Shadow Warriors armed with Longbow and Sword or 10 Sisters of Avelorn, a new High Elf unit armed with magical Bows of Avelorn.

Loremaster of Hoeth
· This clampack contains a new High Elf warrior mage, the Loremaster of Hoeth as he charges into battle casting a fireball spell on a sculpted base.

Only figure I like at the moment 

Repackaged High Elf Battalion
· Contains 20 Spearmen, 20 Archers, 8 Silver Helms and a High Elf Chariot (that can be assembled as a Tiranoc Chariot or a Lion Chariot of Chrace).

Uniforms and Heraldry of the High Elves Book
·72 page full-colour, hardback Uniform and Heraldry guide detailing the colour schemes, crests, banners and blazonry of the ten realms of the High Elves.

Why did no do this WoC?

New Finecast Releases

Alarielle the Radiant
· A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature sculpted by Edgar Ramos. Alarielle is the Everqueen of Ulthuan her miniature strides forward with roses bursting to life beneath her feet as she strides over a piece of Chaos Warrior armour.

Handmaiden of the Everqueen
· A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature sculpted by Darren Latham. The Handmaiden is a warrior champion of the Everqueen

Available While Stocks Last
These Items are highly limited, please request the quantity you require and we will supply you as close to this number as we can.

Warhammer Battle Magic: High Elves
·Eight cards that define the unique effects of High Elf spells and are great to help keep track of the spells used by each of the wizards on the battlefield.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

My wallet prepares for an oof. Phoenixes look badass, probably going to be better to keep it without a rider - plus, as rumour has it, you get a free Caradryan/Scion of Asurman with it if it doesn't take a rider. Definitely. 

Battle Magic's probably worth it, just to not forget it. The new Soul Quench thing sounds really awesome - average 7 S4 shots in 18"? Would have preferred a bit more range, but not much is going to stop it being awesome. Apothesis also sounds awesome - healing any single model (likely not limited to characters - Phoenix healing, anyone?) and giving them a 6+ ward/+1 ward is just awesome. 

The Hoeth Sword-Mage dude looks and sounds badass in the extreme. WANT. 

As for the Chariot, I am disappoint. Such an awesome concept, but it looks a bit poorly executed. In an unusual display of optimism: I'd say to wait for judging. It might look really good when we see it with its base, just sitting there in the sky. However, it's probably going to be like 40K flyers - if a bird flying thing stops, it's probably going to fall.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Like the updates there. Really excited about this now.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So here's one that will polerize people...



> via ulthuan.net
> Warhammer: High Elves
> · 96 page full-colour, hardback Warhammer armies book written by Matt Ward.


Yup, High Elves are being written by Matt Ward.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Space Wolves would be proud of my mournful howl when I read that. WHY?

ahem. I'm going to wait before making any rash (but likely justified) assumptions about the book's content. I am preparing for a fluff massacre, and will likely disown most of it and take Troke's HE as gospel rather than Ward's. However, the rules will probably be a mixed barrel - I look forward to the good ones, but I'm edgy for what's going to become cheese and rot.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here the cover picture and some pics for white dwarf


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Also a ton of rules

The flood gates are really open now, and the information is flowing rather freely. Here is another grouping of information apparently out of the May White Dwarf.


Please remember that everything is considered rumor until we get book in hand.

via HERO's Gaming Blog
Source #1
Well this is more than a rumour roundup, its more a confirmation of what we will see in the new book. I've left the extortion rates in another post (read - prices)

Gone: Speed of Asuryan...

It is replaced with Always Strike first!
Martial Prowess and Valour of Ages remain

Deflect shots: Models with this special rule have a 6+ ward save against non-magical shooting attacks that do not have a template

Swordmasters of Hoeth and Loremasters of Hoeth have this rule

Loremaster of Hoeth:
M5 WS6 BS4 St4 T3 W3 I7 A3 Ld9
L2 mage. Does not role for spells, instead it automatically gets the signature spell of all the 8 battlemagic lores

White Lion Chariot is stubborn, but only the charioteers get ASF

Dragon Mage stats are unchanged.
Reckless special rule grants them +2 to cast spells from the lore of fire instead of extra dice. Can wear Dragon Armour

Known magic items:
Khaines Ring of Fury
Gem of Sunfire
Banner of the World Dragon

Magic
2 Signature Spells:

Drain magic, 7+ to cast. Cast on any unit (friend or foe) as an augment/hex within 18". All RiP spells are immediatley dispelled, and the effects of ALL other spells on target unit immediately cease! Boosted to effect all friend/enemy units within 18" on a 14+

Soul Quench, 8+ to cast, 2D6 St4 18" range, 16+ 4D6 St4

Spells:

1. Apotheosis, augment 5+ to cast, target immediately regains a lost wound. boosted 10+ regains +D3 wounds. Target gains fear until next magic phase.

2. Hand of Glory, augment, 5+, 18" range, WS, BS, I, or M (you choose) increased by D3. Boosted 10+ increase all listed characteristics (roll one D3 for all)

Lore Attribute: Each time a spell is cast, the caster and his unit gain +1 to their ward save (to a maximum of 3+). Models with no ward save gain a 6+

Known army composition:

Rare
Flamespyre Phoenix
Frostheart Phoenix
Sisters of Averlorn
Eagle Claw bolt thrower

Special
Swordmasters
Lothern Skycutter

Core
Silverhelms
Ellyrian Reavers
Spearmen
Archers

Lords
Loremasters of Hoeth
Annointed of Asuryan

Heros
Dragonmages
Mages
Sea Helm
Handmaiden

Flamespyre Phoenix comes back to life on a role of 6+. It requires a marker to be left in place so this either happens at the end of the turn/next magic phase or every turn. It deploys within 6" of the marker. Gains special abilities based on WoM rolls (owners turn determines). One result is 4+ ward save. Has flaming attacks and a special rule 'Wake of Fire', which means units it fly over take damage (in the battle report in WD it did 6 wounds to leadbelchers). It has at least 4 wounds.

Frostheart Phoenix are just old Flamespyre Phoenicies

Both types can be ridden by an anointed of Asuryan or by Caradryan

Theres a special character/unique Phoenix called Ashtari. I think its the mount for Caradryan

The Flamespyre kit can build a foot version of an anointed of Asuryan

Lothern Skycutters
3 variants: Eagle eye bolt thrower, trio of Lothern Sea Guard, or mount for new character type Sea Helm. They are pulled by a Swiftfeather Roc, which is a huge giant eagle.

Maidenguard are rares with magical flaming bows. They have the wychfire special rule (lets hope its not like DoC). They are not handmaidens!

Handmaidens are now new character option in hero

Shadow Warriors are still special and still have the skirmish rule

Mat Ward is the author of Warhammer High Elves new army book!






Friend posted this in the HE forum on LO

Just got the new White dwarf

Quick overview:

Loremaster: Level 2 mage, don't generate spells as normal, but knows all signatures spells from the 8 BRB lores

Units got the ASF rule still, but nothing about it overruling normal rules, so swordmasters and white lions will strike on ini, but no rerolls

Swordmasters got a 6+ ward against non-magical ranged attacks

Shield of saphery is lore attribute

4 other spells are Drain magic (signitaure), soul quench (also says signitaure.....), aptothesis and hand of glory. Text is very small, so hard to make out what it says, but I think soul quench is a magic missile with 2d6 str 4 hits on 8+, can be boosted to 4d6 hits on a 16+. Hand of glory is a reversed miasma. Boost either ws, bs, move or ini by d3 on a 5+, can be boosted (seems damn good). The other 2 I can't make out, nor the lore attribute

In the battlerepport, Matt Hutson is using an annonited of Asuryan (dunno if that's a fancy name for a prince or if he's got some special abbilities) and a loremaster.
Heroes are a dragon mage wearing a dragon armour (ooooh yeah) with a gem of sunfire, as well as a level 2 with Khain's ring of fury

Core troops are: Spearmen, archers, Silver Helms and Ellryian reavers (big ooooooh yeah on those 2)

Specials are : swordmasters and lothern skycutters (flying chariot thingies with eagle eye bolt thrower (note that it's not an eagles claw)

Rare are: flamespyre phoenix (other is frostheart phoenix, his Annointed rides on), 2 x eagles claw and 10 sisters of avelorn (girls with magic bows)

Oh and seems the BSB that's pictured isn't an individual pack, but can be assembled from the Lothern skycutter if you don't use one of the options


Will write more when I've had time to read the repport


edit: Forgot, the swordmasters are carrying the banner of the world dragon in the repport

edit edit: Phoenixes are affected by the winds of magic rolls in some way (he got a 4+ ward in the first turn) and can ressurect on a 6 if it's killed, leaving a marker where it died (he got it straigth away, so dunno if you leave the marker in place or if you only get one shot at it). Not much about the magic bow ladies, but in the afterbattle thoughts, Andrew kenrick (I think his name is) remarks on flaming shots, guessing they might be magical and flaming, but this is purely guesswork on my part. Seems it also got a "wake of fire rule" causing damage to units it moves over (makes sense I guess)

Handmaiden of avelorn is out, as is a new everqueen model, but you already knew that Nothing on wheter the handmaid is a character or not

Valor of ages is in, but nothing about what it does

Units seem to have martial prowess as well, but nothing on that either

The first spell a dragon mage generates will always be flaming sword, so seems he can default to a fireball spell with the other one should he wish it. He recieves no + to dispel and has a +2 to cast spells from lore of fire (recklessness)

Lion chariot is still T4 and 4W and a 4+ save (makes me cry). Got stubborn (can't remember if it used to have this as I never used it)

Khaine's ring of fury seems to be a bound spell with a Magic Missile (no real surprise there I guess)

Oh and a uniforms and heraldry book is out along with the rest as well


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am hating that i am not a multi millionaire to get all this new stuff, as the cost in Australia will be prohibitive, but now my rant is over, i love all the new stuff and Kudos to Matt Ward for being the author.

New rant, what pisses me off to a major extent is that they can produce plastic blister packs and other stuff, but GW still insists with Finecast, why in the hell don't they just bite the bullet and get off their arse and have the whole shebang in friggen plastic? anyway 2nd rant over.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

From the rumours, has the starter set elves received any buffs? I was told out of the set only about two units were worth using (mage and swordmasters) have the reavers, sea guard etc received improvements?


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

rumors from faiet 
High Elves are now available for Pre-Orders, and wow, do we have a very large info dump here to check out. So if you are interested in High Elves, this is the place to be.


Here is a link to get your pre-orders in
Games Workshop: High Elf Pre-Orders

via Hero's Gaming Blog
Everyone has ASF, Martial Prowess and Valour of Ages
Mages get +1 to cast High Magic now instead of +1 dispel, called Lileath's Blessing
Dragon stats are..
Sun Dragon - 5s, WS5, T5 S5, W5
Moon Dragon - 6s, 5 attacks Ld.8
Star Dragon, WS7, S7, T7, 7 wounds, I2, 6A, Ld.9
Everyone has 3+ AS, Terror

Flamespyre Phoenix = 225
WS5 S5 T5 W5 I4 A3 Ld.8
Monster
Special Rules:
Attuned to Magic - 5+ ward and close combat attacks are magical. in add, when rolling to determine the strength of the winds of magic, compare the highest d6 rolled with the table below and determine the effect.
1 = ward is 6+ instead
2 = phoenix has -1 s
3 = phoenix has +1I
4 = has +1A
5= +1S
6=ward 4+
Fireborn - 2+ ward vs. wounds caused by flaming attacks
Flaming Attacks
Fly
Large Target
Phoenix Reborn - as soon as he loves his last wound, remove the model and place a phoenix reborn counter to mark the centre of the death spot. at the end of the turn roll a d6 for each phoenix reborn counter and consult the table. 1-2 dead forever, 3-5 centre a large round template over the center, all models friendly and foe suffers s4 flaming, the counter remains in play, roll at the end of next turn, yours or oppos. Rise from the ashes on 6+, place him anywhere within 6" of the center, at least 1" away and remove marker. He is back with d3+2 wounds. If you have a rider, he dies with the phoenix, or he returns with the phoenix. If the phoenix died with a rider on him, add +1 to you roll.
Terror
Wake of Fire - if he moves over one or more uneganged enemy units, choose one of those units - that unit suffers d6 s4 hits plus d3 per rank after the first. flaming,

Frostheart Phoenix = 240
WS6 S6 T6 5W I3 4A Ld. 9
Attuned to magic
blizzard aura - any enemy UNIT in base contact with him has ASL and -1S
natural armor 5+

Eagle Claw Bolt Thrower = 70 points
2 Sea Guard crew
Rare, can take up to 4

Great Eagles 1+ = 50ppm
Entire unit can get Swiftsense = ASF for 10ppm
Shredding Talons for 5ppm = AP

Tyrion = 410
WS9 BS7 S4 T3 4W I10 4A Ld.10
Sunfang = same +3S flaming, S4 breath once a game, magical
Dragon Armor of Aenarion - 1+ AS, 4+ ward and Fireborn 2+ ward vs. fire
Heart of Averlorn - MR2, if he dies, roll d6, on a 2+ he negates the wound and the heart is destroyed
Defender of Ulthuan - 18" presence

Teclis = 450
T2 3W Ld.10
Sword of Teclis - wound on 2+ no AS
Moonstaff of Lileath - one use only - you can either choose to add a bonus power die to each casting attempt, of if teclis suffers a miscast, the miscast is ignored. In either case, Teclis' S and T are both reduced to 1 for the remainder of the game ROFL
Scroll of hoeth - one use only - same
Warcrown of Saphery - Increases his Wizard level by one, so he's a Lv.5 wizard technically
Teclis does not generate spells, he either knows all of the spells from High Magic or can choose one spell from each of the 8 lores (yes, chooses)
Lileath's Blessing - +1 to cast from all lore of high magic

Magic spells:
Apotehosis
5+ augment 18"
immediately regains 1 wound, 10+ for d3 wounds. Regardless of how many wounds gained, you also gain Fear.

Arcane Unforging
13+, direct damage with 24" single enemy model. Suffers a wound on a dice grear than or equal to unmodified armor save. No AS allowed. Reveal to the caster all magic items, if you have more than one, randomly select one and its destroyed on 2+.

Drain Magic (sig)
cast on 7+
friend or foe within 18"
friendly augment, hex on enemy
all RIP spells affecting the unit are immediately dispelled, and affects of all other spells on the target unit immediately come to an end. Can be all units within 18" for 14+.

Fiery Convocation
Cast on 19+
RIP
Direct damage 24". every unit takes S4 flaming, at the end of every subsequent magic phase, every model suffers S4 flaming.

Hand of Glory 5+
augment 18"
Target's WS, BS, I or M is +d3. You can choose all for 10+.

Shield of Saphery (lore attribute)
Each time a spell is succesfully cast, the caster and his unit immediately gain +1 to their ward save to max of 3. If you don't have one, 6+. Stacks.

Soul Quench (sig)
cast on 8+
magical missile, 18", 2d6 s4 hits, or 4d6 s4 hits, 16+

Tempest 12+
direct damage. large round template within 30" of wiz, scatters d6. All models hit suffer s3 hits (models flying is s4). If a model suffers any unsaved wounds, it suffers -1 to all hit both shooting and cc. Those that do not use BS needs a 4+ to fire.

Walk between worlds
cast on 8+
augment, 24+
Gain Ethereal and can immediately move to 10" as if it were remaining moves sub-phase.
Can make it go 20" + Ethereal on a 16"

Purchaseable magic items

Blade of leaping gold - 70 points

Star Lance - 30 points, +3S, no AS

Reaver Bow - 20 points
+1S, volley Multiple shots 3

Armor of Caledor for 50 points

Shadow Armor - 25 points, 5+ AS, Scouts, Strider

Shield of the Mermrym - 15pts, shield, unless he's using a weapon that uses 2 hands, he has parry 4+, can be used with a magic weapon

golden crown of atrazar - 10 points, talisman

Moranion's wayshard - enchanted, 50 points. Models on foot only. Has ambushers special rule. He can give archers or Spearmen up to 30 units in size the same immediately before deployment. He has to join that unit if he does.

Kharine's Ring of Fury - 25 points

Gem of Sunfire - 20 points

Cloak of Beards - 10 points

Book of Hoeth - 55 points

Banner of World Dragon - 50 points - SO FUCKING GOOD WOW

Random Magic Items and other special rules:

Warrior mage - First spell generated by dragon mage is always flaming sword.

Windrider - Sea Helm on Lothern Skycutter has 4+ ward against shooting attacks. Can also re-roll dangerous terrain.

Witness to Destiny - 4+ ward (assuming this is anointed)

touch of the everqueen - her close combat attacks vs. forces of destruction have HKB.

The shieldstone of Isha - Talisman, the shieldstone of isha grants Alarielle and her unit a 5+ ward vs. any non-magical attacks.

Stave of Averlorn - one use only, arcane. It allows Alerielle to immediately attempt to cast a spell she already cast that phase, even if failed or miscast.

Stone of midnight - Alith 4+ ward, enemies suffer -1 to hit when shooting against Alith or his unit.

Swooping Strike - a model upgraded has Devastating Charge and +1S on the turn he charges.

Talisman of Hoeth - Eltharion has MR1, counts as a Lv.2 Wiz, who uses spells from any of the 8 lores.

Mark of Asuryan - If Caradryan dies, d3 wounds no AS.

The moonbow - 36" S7 D3 wounds quick to fire, no AS. dark Elves suffer -1 ld.

Naval Disipline - If a unit containing at least one sea helm is successfully charged during the movement phase, it can attempt to change formation immediately after your opponent has moved all of his charging units. To do so, the unit must take a Ld. test. If passed, immediately combat reform. A unit cannot use this if made a Flee! or stand and shoot (doh!).

Pelt of Charandis - Korhil counts his AS as one higher vs. CC, 2 points higher vs. non-magic shooting. Poison does not auto wound, wound as normal.

Phoenix Blade - +1S, flaming, d3 wounds, Caradryan's.

Quicksilver Shot - Models shooting attacks have quick to fire as do all sisters of averlorn and high sisters in the same unit.

Reckless - Dragon mage +2 to cast from lore of fire (cumulative with other bonuses), never receive bonuses to dispel.

Repeater Bolt Thrower - same, normal Bolt thrower or 6 shots, S4 AP.

Shadow Crown - Alith and his unit have Swiftstride.

Helm of Yvresse - +1 to Eltharion's AS and gives him and his mount 5+ ward.
Horn of Isha. enchanted. one use, can be used at the start of one of your movement phases. For the remainder of the turn, all models in the unit receive +1 to hit on all shooting and close combat attacks.

Ilthilmar Barding - No movement penalty barding

Khaine's Ring of Fury - BL3, enchanted, Soul Quench from Lore of High Magic. 18" 2d6 S4 hits

Lileath's blessing - Models with this special rule gain +1 to cast when using High Magic

Lion Cloak - models wearing a lion cloak adds +2 AS against non-magical shooting attacks.

Gem of Sunfire - Enchanted. One use only. All bearer's spells, shooting attacks, close combat (and his mounts) have +1 to wound, provided they also have the flaming attacks special rule.
Golden Crown of Atrazar - Talisman, one use. 2+ ward against first wounding hit by wearer.

Armor of Caledor 2+, 6+ Ward, Fireborn special rule - 2+ ward vs. flaming
Banner of Averlorn - Spells from Lore of Light and Life by a friendly unit containing the banner are +4 to cast. If Alarielle is slain, this is immediately lost.
Banner of World Dragon - 2+ ward vs. all wounds caused by spells, magic weapons, and magical attacks. Furthermore, all dragons within 12" of the World Dragon have Stubborn.
Blade of Leaping Gold - +3 attacks, any roll to wound of 6 ignores AS.
Book of Hoeth - Allows the user to re-roll a single dice from each of his casting or dispel attempts, results of 6 cannot be re-rolled.
Cloak of Beards - Enchanted. Cause Fear. Against Dwarfs, cause Terror. Dwarfs gain hatred vs. you. At the start of each cc phase, roll d6 for each magic item carried by each model from warhammer dwarfs in base contact with wearer. On a 4+ the magic item is destroyed and cannot be used..etc.

Deflect shots - 6+ ward against non-magical shooting attacks
Dragon Armor - 5+ armor, 6+ ward and Fireborn Special rule.

Dragon Fire - A dragon's breath weapon is S4, flaming

Eagle Eye Bolt Thrower
24" S5 Multiple Wounds D3, no AS

Fangsword of Iltharion - +2S, no AS caused by Fangsword

Boon of Isha - All models in the Everqueen's unit are magical. Her unit is Immune to Fear/Terror.

Blessings of Ausryan - all models that contain an anointed of Asuryan havea 6+ ward save and is ItP.
Blood Oath - Ethlarion gains +1 to hit vs. Grom.

Chaos Bane - At the start of each of Allerille's magic phase, before rolling for winds, every unit with the demonic special rule within 12" of her suffers d6 s4 distriubuted like shooting. However, she suffers -d3 penalty to her casting attempts if there is one of more models with demon within 12" of her.

Chayal - +2S, Paired Weapon, Killing Blow

Bow of Averlorn - 24" S4 Arrows of Isha, Flaming, Volley Fire
Arrows of Isha - magical. -1 AS against wounds caused to forces of destruction


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, looks like my Daemons are now a 40k only army...

Too many HE players in my area and between the new Skill Banner (of the World Dragon) and Alarielle, there's no point in even putting my army on the table anymore.

Good job Ward, you managed to kill Daemons off entirely with back-to-back releases!:headbutt:


----------

